# LWJGL Switchen zwischen gluOrtho und gluPerspective



## eMmiE (7. Apr 2015)

Hallo,

mein Problem besteht darin, dass ich sowohl eine 3D Umgebung, als auch ein (na ja, ungefähr) HUD darstellen möchte.

Das ganze wird bis jetzt mit LWJGL, also OpenGL gemacht.

Das 3D - Darstellen funktioniert ohne Probleme.
Das 2D - Darstellen auch...

Das Problem liegt beim 3D- Darstellen nach dem 2D Darstellen
Das 2D - Darstellen nutze ich im Moment, um Text auf dem Bildschirm auszugeben
Den Text schreibt er auch ohne Probleme
Wenn das Programm aber dann wieder den Modus wechseln soll, dann funktioniert die 3D - Darstellung nicht mehr richtig.


```
GL11.glMatrixMode   (GL11.GL_PROJECTION);
GL11.glLoadIdentity ();
GLU.gluOrtho2D      (0, Display.getWidth(), 0, Display.getHeight());

GL11.glMatrixMode   (GL11.GL_MODELVIEW);
GL11.glLoadIdentity ();
		
GL11.glBegin(GL11.GL_POINTS);
GL11.glEnd();
		
GL11.glMatrixMode(GL11.GL_PROJECTION);
GL11.glLoadIdentity();
GLU.gluPerspective(45.0f, ((float)Display.getWidth()) / Display.getHeight(), 0.1f, 5000.0f);
		
GL11.glMatrixMode(GL11.GL_MODELVIEW);
GL11.glLoadIdentity();
```

Das ist im Prinzip alles
Ich initiiere das Programm mit gluPerspective und wenn ich die Methode der Textklasse nicht ausführe, funktioniert auch alles wunderbar

Wo mache ich einen Fehler?

Freue mich auf jeden Beitrag 
Gruß eMmiE


----------

